# 100 degrees outside!! how can i exercise my pup



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

its been so hot out lately.My 5 month old is use to being walked 2 to 4 miles everyday with lots of ball playing and running outside.Of course the last few days its been 100 degrees we havent been able to do much.Ive tried walking him at night but its still hot out so we cut it short.i can tell hes got alot of energy built up and we tried palying in the house but its just not the same...ideas or suggestions? i was thinking of buying a kiddie pool..i thought maybe he would like to play and bounce around in that and stay cool while doing it


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Go for the kiddie pool. They love it. Still cut the time shorter but it will be a blast for the both of you!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Games in the house or a kiddie pool. Early morning and night time walks. It is WAY too hot for dogs to be exercising outside.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kid pool, shade, exercise in short bursts. We've been doing Schutzhund and flyball in this head and humidity. The dogs will acclimate. We just take shorter turns and make sure the dogs have water and stay in the shade after their turns. There's no way we can all take the entire summer off!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My dog chewed the kiddie pool up into pieces. He was running around with it flappin in the wind in the back yard. I just wet him down and throw a ball or frisbee about 30 ft..around 10 times then we head for the airconditioning. Short playtimes, water, swimming in the large river size creek in my back yard and the hose.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

We go outside very early or very late or in short bursts in the shade.


----------



## Steve & Michelle (Feb 21, 2012)

Our Jake walks on a treadmill. He does get a little bored but his favorite treat keeps him interested.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

One hundred degrees is way too hot to be running around, or even walking for that matter, unless water is involved. Is there a lake nearby to take your puppy to? Otherwise, as others have suggested, the hose is a lot of fun! Jackson LOVES the hose, when the hose is running, nothing else exists, lol!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

thanks everyone! we had a blast today with the hose and the sprinkler..kids and dogs..and later on a rain storm came thru so we took a long walk while it was raining..tomorrow im buying the kiddie pool and maybe a few more sprinklers


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella chewed her kiddie pool too when we first got it. Grabbed it and ran all over the yard with it. I patched it with hot glue and she was in and out of it all day today. We have also hit local rivers and lakes on hot days. But what she absolutely loves more than anything is the hose. She loves to chase the water around. So she gets to run and burn off some energy while I hold the hose and soak her!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

We recently had a series of really hot days -- low, mid 90's with high humidity. I took them out for numerous short sessions. Plenty of water of course. Once the sun went down we spent a little more time. I'm sort of letting them tell me. When they're panting hard, tongue lagging, it is time to cool it down. One of mine can handle it much, much better than the other. 

I did get an itty bitty kiddy pool and the guy who can't handle as much exercise and heat plopped his behind in it. 

I think it is likely to be a hot summer!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, I let the dogs tell me when to come in, when to go out. Mine pant from May - November but I see a difference between them "heaving" (tongue all the way out, deep gasping breaths where their chests are having) and just the regular panting that helps keep them cool. After flyball on Tuesday Pan was heaving so bad and his eyes kind of glazed over. He only did four runs which took just a few short minutes. We ended up doing a walking cool-down that lasted three times as long as his actual exercise. I don't like putting him right back into a crate or letting him immediately drink a ton of water when he's worked so hard like that. We walk around really slowly in the shade until his breathing is more normal.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Both mine hate the hose. I put them in indoor kennels when I'm not at home but I noticed my main air conditioner wasn't keeping the porch cool where they are. And so, ( even though people think I'm nuts. hehe ) I bought them their own air conditioner. LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm so happy I have a lake close by, that's where we go on really hot, humid days. Always very careful when it gets too warm. Especially with the water drinking -- my golden retriever got bloat once from drinking too much too fast, she almost died, very scary. 

I also use a kiddie pool...but I put feeder goldfish in it for a bit of a twist. Makes for great entertainment, is very mentally stimulating (which can be every bit as important as physical exercise) and keeps the dog(s) cool.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My GSD doesn't like the kiddie pool The golden does, so maybe he can teach her its fun I am not a person that likes heat, so if I'm miserable I will assume the dogs are too. I spend more time with them outside at night time, the humidity doesn't bother me as much as the direct heat from the sun. During the summer we spend lots of time inside and I use this time for training, which works better with my dogs anyway.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Find a local pond, lake or beach and take them swimming!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

We wake up at 6am for our hour walk/jog. Both dogs are exhausted by the time I leave for work. When I get home at 6 and let them out of the kennels, they play like mad in the house for about 20 minutes then are ready to cuddle.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> I also use a kiddie pool...but I put feeder goldfish in it for a bit of a twist. Makes for great entertainment, is very mentally stimulating (which can be every bit as important as physical exercise) and keeps the dog(s) cool.


Feeder fish? Sounds interesting. Do u just chuck a few in a pool? How long do u leave them in there and do u change the water every day? I think Stella would like this. She loves Playing with the frogs.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

katdog5911 said:


> Feeder fish? Sounds interesting. Do u just chuck a few in a pool? How long do u leave them in there and do u change the water every day? I think Stella would like this. She loves Playing with the frogs.


I would start with maybe 10, but be prepared for leftovers depending on your dog's skill  If you feed them, they'll last a long time but then you have to change the water frequently and that's a pain. They're pretty hard to catch but my GR is very skilled and 10 will last only a few minutes. Ask your pet store to select the largest ones if they can, they're easier to catch.

BTW, goldfish are tiny morsels of protein -- very healthy snack choice


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

LOL, now I can't wait to introduce Ajay to this  I happened on this idea after my golden had knee surgery. It was summer, she lives to fish but wasn't yet ready to go to the lake -- so I set this up for her and it was an instant hit.

Poor fish


----------



## vickip9 (Mar 28, 2012)

The kiddie pool with feeder fish in it is one of the best entertainment ideas I've heard in a long time!!! Thanks for throwing that out there! I will DEFINITELY be trying this!!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i think Zeus will love having fish in the pool!! great idea!!!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

vickip9 said:


> The kiddie pool with feeder fish in it is one of the best entertainment ideas I've heard in a long time!!! Thanks for throwing that out there! I will DEFINITELY be trying this!!


Wow, I agree, what a fun idea. Bailey is going to absolutely love this. Can't say the same for the goldfish. 

I don't want any "leftovers," so I think I'll start with a few.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Great idea on the fish!! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I want to hear everyone's stories


----------



## Tatonkafamily (Apr 6, 2012)

I love this idea!!! But I worry about what my 6 & & year old daughters will think!


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I want to hear everyone's stories


Video, too!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

Tatonkafamily said:


> I love this idea!!! But I worry about what my 6 & & year old daughters will think!


 i just told my 7 yr old that we are going to do this. i told her the fish were called feeding fish and are made for other animals to eat...just like the fish she eats..but NOT like her pet fish..she said it sounded neat..im hoping she wont get upset when it happens


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

rooandtree said:


> i just told my 7 yr old that we are going to do this. i told her the fish were called feeding fish and are made for other animals to eat...just like the fish she eats..but NOT like her pet fish..she said it sounded neat..im hoping she wont get upset when it happens


Maybe you could let her "rescue" a few, she might feel good about that


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I'll be the first to share. 

This went rather wrong. :rofl:

I expected Bailey to be the big fish-chaser -- ahh not so much. 

He tried a bit:





 
but then changed his strategy: (DUMP the pool!)





 
Instead, his brother was the ultimate winner. He just jumped right on in there and got to business!





 
Tucker caught a fish!! Then, inexpicably, he placed the fish about two foot away from the kiddy pool and dropped it. His brother Bailey then picked up the fishy, walked about 8-10 foot away and dropped it. Left it there.

I picked up fishy and placed it back in the kiddy pool. Within minutes, the exact scenario was repeated!

What?? 

Fish don't have nine lives, so this time I took fishy and put it in a cheap plastic bowl. Here is the fishy who lived thru *four dog mouths*:










The remaining fishies are in the kiddy pool. Tuckie couldn't catch any more, but he sure did try. 

Now I have a pet fish. :laugh: I figure if this fish lives, he deserves it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh my, I am cracking up :laugh: That's a great story. Dump the pool -- smart dog! 

And the pet fish ... I'll be laughing about this tomorrow still 

Glad y'all had fun!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

chelle said:


> Now I have a pet fish. :laugh: I figure if this fish lives, he deserves it!


A fish foster failure Just kidding, I couldn't even do it if I wanted to...I have to many pet fish and I would be disturbed watching my dogs eat them. But I'm good, toys work just as well with my Golden


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

llombardo said:


> *A fish foster failure* Just kidding, I couldn't even do it if I wanted to...I have to many pet fish and I would be disturbed watching my dogs eat them. But I'm good, toys work just as well with my Golden


Yes, a fish foster failure.  

Fishy is still alive!! Woohoo! I'm going to get fish a better bowl and setup tomorrow. What to name the survivor? 

Tucker got another one today. That leaves 7.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

chelle said:


> Tucker got another one today. That leaves 7.


I think you better get some fish food 

Oh, I think you should name him Victory


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I think you better get some fish food
> 
> Oh, I think you should name him Victory


Ha, I bought fish food along with the cheap bowl when I got the goldfish. I could almost see this happening!

Down to 6 fishies. Tucker is becoming rather adept at fishing.

"Victory" is doing just fine! Still amazes what that fish went thru.!

C'mon, I want to hear others' stories!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

we tried it with fake fish first..he was more interested in achewing a stick at first...but he got it..of course the fish are easier to catch lol...will try some real ones next


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

ok here is the video...


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

going to be 100 again this weekend...guess we are going to buy fish on friday..hope i dont end up with more pet fish


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Didn't catch any fish, but he sure is fascinated! 

Ajay learning how to fish - YouTube


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

chelle said:


> yes, a fish foster failure.
> 
> what to name the survivor?


bong.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

We played Find the Treat today.

I let the kids hide treats all over downstairs, and then brought Hans to do his working dog impersonation 

He found all but one, and that one was hidden in a cardboard box. 
Big lug was more interested in gatoring and destroying the box than finding the treat inside. But he sure did look impressive seeking and finding, just like the police drug-sniffing dogs we had seen on TV.  My 6YO niece even asked me if he is a police dog. I said, "No, but he has brothers and sisters who are."


----------

